# Zita West



## rocky1982 (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi all

I have PCOS and also the autoimmune condition rheumatoid arthritis. I've tried to lose weight for years without success and recently have heard that Zita West's clinic do nutritional consults via Skype or telephone where they can suggest what to eat to help you get pregnant which I assume would help with weight loss. Have any of you had such a consultation and if so what did you think?


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Lots of people love Zita West (there is a board on here for the clinic itself where you might find more information). There is also a lady called Melanie Brown who is a fertility nutritionist who is very well thought of too.

There is a weight loss board on here too that is hidden that you can join and get support from other ladies.

Also, have you tried metformin?

Xxx


----------



## rocky1982 (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks Cloudy. Will look into Melanie Brown too. How do I access hidden boards? Sorry am very new to this!


----------



## rocky1982 (Feb 24, 2011)

I meant to say I've tried glucophage SR but don't really get on with it. Might give it another go though


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

If you go on My Profile (top right) and then Modify Profile then Group Membership you should be able to access it. If you have a problem let me know.

I was the same with met, but I've started taking one 500mg SR per day and slowly increased it to 2 per day and eventually will increase it to 3 per day. My Dr said to try increasing the dose one extra tablet per week but that upset my tummy too much.

Good luck xxx


----------



## rocky1982 (Feb 24, 2011)

Thank you good luck to you too


----------

